

Google Learns Lessons in the Ways of Washington - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/20/business/media/20lobby.html?pagewanted=all

======
peregrine
I love getting insights into how our government truly runs. Now all we need is
billions of dollars to spend on lobbyists and maybe the people can have a true
say in all of this.

